# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  CLB ve chai

## nhatson

nay qua dương bá trạc kiếm cái lọc air 0.01um, gặp phài cái này, cụ này thik nghiên cứu thì qua vớt
nặng 4k5 , hành trình cở 100mm, chủ bãi đòi 1T chưa trả giá

b.r

----------

duonghoang, Gamo, jimmyli

----------


## duonghoang

Èo bác Quảng nhà mình bán rẻ hơn nhiều mấy thằng cha bên bãi. @@. Mấy ổng bên đó bữa nay chém ghê lắm.hix

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Èo bác Quảng nhà mình bán rẻ hơn nhiều mấy thằng cha bên bãi. @@. Mấy ổng bên đó bữa nay chém ghê lắm.hix


sưu tầm, mua làm đồ chơi thì giá cả quyết định

công việc cần  thì cần là phải mua thôi ah
b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

1 tr cho 1 bộ cũng rẻ lắm rồi, bộ này em cũng mới xem qua, dư sức gá con 1.5 kw , đủ vững đủ chính xác , nhưng kẹt 1 cái là hành trình ngắn quá tầm 80mm à, độ lại cho hành trình dài ra cũng được , nhưng hơi phức tạp 1 xíu do nó có thiết kế hơi quái. Mà ai xem xong muốn mua thì nhớ trả giá bèo xuống tầm 700-800k thôi nhé , để dành cho anh em đến sau cũng mua rẻ được.


----- bộ này làm bộ Z cho mạch in là bá cháy luôn à.

----------


## Gamo

Thiết kế mấy con cũng hơi quái thiệt

Có bác nào làm cnc phay mạch in thành công chưa?

----------


## ahdvip

> Thiết kế mấy con cũng hơi quái thiệt
> 
> Có bác nào làm cnc phay mạch in thành công chưa?


em với mấy anh em trên này vẫn lấy cnc chạy mạch in bình thường mà anh

----------


## Gamo

À, tại em phay xong mạch ra xấu hoắc nên tính hỏi thăm kinh nghiệm các bác ấy mà. Với lại đường mạch nhỏ mình phay được ko?

----------


## nhatson

thêm ít thông tin actutor cho các bác cần nghiên cứu

https://ikowb01.ikont.co.jp/technica...282%29E_TU.pdf

----------


## nhatson

http://www.weiku.com/products/960926...g_machine.html

trước em có làm một ít, vấn đề là ở con dao và máy ko bị rung

b.r

----------

Gamo, writewin

----------


## nhatson

http://www.ikont.co.jp/eg/product/mecha/mch01.html
thông tin về actutor
loại ở bãi là TU60G19B

b.r

----------


## ahdvip

Thêm một điều nữa là mặt bàn phải phẳng hoặc lúc gá tấm phíp đồng phải phẳng thì mới phay đường mạch nhỏ được

----------


## vanlam1102

cái này gá spindle 1k5 chạy gỗ tốc độ nhanh có bền không các bác.

----------


## nhatson

anh gamo thu với dao hình kim tự tháp 3 mặt xem sao ah

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## vanlam1102

> http://www.weiku.com/products/960926...g_machine.html
> 
> trước em có làm một ít, vấn đề là ở con dao và máy ko bị rung
> 
> b.r


nhìn mạch của bác mà em hoa hết cả mắt. đẹp quá xá.

----------


## hardfarmer

> nay qua dương bá trạc kiếm cái lọc air 0.01um, gặp phài cái này, cụ này thik nghiên cứu thì qua vớt
> nặng 4k5 , hành trình cở 100mm, chủ bãi đòi 1T chưa trả giá
> 
> b.r


1tr/bộ hả bác

----------


## jimmyli

@@ nhìn mạch như bông hoa ấy, rất nghệ thuật  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  em chỉ mới chạy thử đường mạch 45-50 mil thôi chưa chạy thử 25 mill như thế này bao giờ, để vài bữa phải bắt chước thôi, mà giờ chỉ còn dao 0.3 thì người nông dân biết phải làm sao bây giờ  :Confused:

----------


## anhcos

Mình cũng phay bằng dao 0.3 nhưng chả đẹp được, mình phay miếng gỗ trước rồi mới đặt phíp lên, vậy mà nó vẫn có chút nghiêng, cũng có thể do phíp hơi cong tí, cũng có thể siết ốc là vênh phíp lên, canh cũng khá mệt...

----------

Gamo

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Để phay mạch, cần có bàn hút chân không hoặc dùng băng dính hai mặt thì phay mới chính xác được. tốt nhất dùng dao 0.1, cho dao ăn 0.05mm (áp dụng đối với phíp KB tiêu chuẩn phủ đồng 0.036mm, độ dầy pcb 1.6mm)

----------

anhcos, Gamo, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

http://www.ikont.co.jp/eg/product/mecha/mch01.html

em gởi thông tin thanh trượt IKO ở bãi em gặp

----------


## nhatson

lạ nhỉ, em gởi link tài liệu cái trượt ko được nhỉ
https://ikowb01.ikont.co.jp/technica...282%29E_TU.pdf
b.r

----------


## nhatson

nay đi doàn tụ gia đình cho thân và chân máy tiện, em thấy con này, em nhấc thử chắc 200kg, giá chắc 10t đổ lại cụ nào thik em iu khoa học thì mời chiến

-địa điểm thanh hùng ao đôi, các cụ wikimapia, em có oánh dấu chỗ thanh hùng rồi

tình trạng như hình, vít me nắm tay ko quay được nhưng em nghĩ vệ sinh là lại ngon ngay

----------

anhcos, Nam CNC, ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

Cấm cụ Nhất Sơn mua với giá cao, em nói thằng bạn qua mua thì giá chưa đến 20K/1kg , thế thì không quá 4 tr , ông thấy gì ngon cũng hốt thì anh em đi sau chết chắc... Cho hỏi luôn là phoi văng ra bám trên máy là đồng thau hay là sắt , nếu đồng thau thì nên mua , chứ là sắt thì em e rằng thay víme rồi.

----------


## nhatson

> Cấm cụ Nhất Sơn mua với giá cao, em nói thằng bạn qua mua thì giá chưa đến 20K/1kg , thế thì không quá 4 tr , ông thấy gì ngon cũng hốt thì anh em đi sau chết chắc... Cho hỏi luôn là phoi văng ra bám trên máy là đồng thau hay là sắt , nếu đồng thau thì nên mua , chứ là sắt thì em e rằng thay víme rồi.


1 con là em vật vã rồi, vác thêm về khổ thêm thôi
em ko nhìn thấy phoi trên máy, cụ để ý trong máng nước, sạch tinh, mà em quay vít me ko được cả 2 trục

b.r

----------


## ga_cnc

Lão Hùng ròm này là chiên gia cắt cổ gà đó, bác Nhất Sơn còn vẽ đường cho gà vào lò mổ hihi : :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

nhatson

----------


## culitruong

Nhìn cái máng chắn phôi củng thấy thèm rồi. 

Băng mang cá mà sét rẹt thế kia quay sao nổi, nhiều tuổi rồi chắc phải xài gel bôi trơn thôi.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Lão Hùng ròm này là chiên gia cắt cổ gà đó, bác Nhất Sơn còn vẽ đường cho gà vào lò mổ hihi :


em nghiên về làm kt hơn, mấy cái này mua dùng, dân buôn 1 2 con này thì nhằm nhò gì đâu ah  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Nhìn cái máng chắn phôi củng thấy thèm rồi. 
> 
> Băng mang cá mà sét rẹt thế kia quay sao nổi, nhiều tuổi rồi chắc phải xài gel bôi trơn thôi.


giờ em mới để ý, em mà gặp con này, em xúc nó rồi, ko chơi con tusgami kia , nó nặng quá, hành trình ngắn hơn con này

----------


## ga_cnc

> Cấm cụ Nhất Sơn mua với giá cao, em nói thằng bạn qua mua thì giá chưa đến 20K/1kg , thế thì không quá 4 tr , ông thấy gì ngon cũng hốt thì anh em đi sau chết chắc... Cho hỏi luôn là phoi văng ra bám trên máy là đồng thau hay là sắt , nếu đồng thau thì nên mua , chứ là sắt thì em e rằng thay víme rồi.


20k/kg em nghĩ chắc lão không bán đâu, mà con này không có chống tâm nhỉ, nếu vậy thì chỉ phát huy được 50 phần công lực thôi  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

ai nói không bán ??? tuỳ người mua à , kiểu rỉ sét đó 50, 50 ông dám mua không ? chắc là không , thì có cha nào đó mua thì ổng bán thôi , vì bán theo gang nó chỉ có 7000 1kg ve chai, 2 cây visme và ổ bi đỡ chiếm bao nhiêu tiền ? còn cái spindle đó thì em e là nó quay được là may , mà quay được mà kêu thì tốn tiền triệu mua bạc đạn chưa xong , do đó cha Hùng gà đó mới để nguyên cụm hi vọng lời hơn , nhưng phải là người quen mua về thì mới có giá ngon , chứ lạ mặt tới thì chả biết mình thích thì còn lâu mới giá rẻ . 

AI chơi cái máy mini của em , em hốt liền về làm liều 1 phen, lên con cframe thì cứng ngắt luôn.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> ai nói không bán ??? tuỳ người mua à , kiểu rỉ sét đó 50, 50 ông dám mua không ? chắc là không , thì có cha nào đó mua thì ổng bán thôi , vì bán theo gang nó chỉ có 7000 1kg ve chai, 2 cây visme và ổ bi đỡ chiếm bao nhiêu tiền ? còn cái spindle đó thì em e là nó quay được là may , mà quay được mà kêu thì tốn tiền triệu mua bạc đạn chưa xong , do đó cha Hùng gà đó mới để nguyên cụm hi vọng lời hơn , nhưng phải là người quen mua về thì mới có giá ngon , chứ lạ mặt tới thì chả biết mình thích thì còn lâu mới giá rẻ . 
> 
> AI chơi cái máy mini của em , em hốt liền về làm liều 1 phen, lên con cframe thì cứng ngắt luôn.


cơ bản là phải xây dựng mối liên hệ với nhà cung cấp ah

----------


## ga_cnc

> ai nói không bán ??? tuỳ người mua à , kiểu rỉ sét đó 50, 50 ông dám mua không ? chắc là không , thì có cha nào đó mua thì ổng bán thôi , vì bán theo gang nó chỉ có 7000 1kg ve chai, 2 cây visme và ổ bi đỡ chiếm bao nhiêu tiền ? còn cái spindle đó thì em e là nó quay được là may , mà quay được mà kêu thì tốn tiền triệu mua bạc đạn chưa xong , do đó cha Hùng gà đó mới để nguyên cụm hi vọng lời hơn , nhưng phải là người quen mua về thì mới có giá ngon , chứ lạ mặt tới thì chả biết mình thích thì còn lâu mới giá rẻ . 
> AI chơi cái máy mini của em , em hốt liền về làm liều 1 phen, lên con cframe thì cứng ngắt luôn.


lão này là chuyên gia rã máy nha bác, rỉ sét với kẹt kiết gì đó lão kêu lính xử cái một à bác, còn lão không xử, để vậy bán rẻ luôn, em thì em không dám mua đâu, người mua lầm chứ người bán ít khi nào lầm, mà em nghĩ bác với bác Nhất Sơn nói đúng, giá là tùy người mua với lại phải xây dựng được mối quan hệ thì sẽ có giá tốt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cuongmay

cái bệ máy tiện này với người mua hàng thường xuyên ở đấy thì dưới 20.000/kg thôi . chỗ thanh hùng mình thấy bán giá  rẻ đó chứ, chỉ khi nào mua ngoài bãi những thứ người bán không biết nó là cái gì hoặc người bán không chuyên nên sang tay cho nhanh thì mới rẻ hơn được .

----------


## nhatson

túm lại cứ như cụ Nam căn dặn, trả 20k , được thì cân, ko thì thôi, máu thì cứ lượn trả mí lần, giá có lãi + dể lâu ko ai mua ổng sẽ nhượng bộ thôi
còn có chú nào máu, chịu bỏ giá cao hơn thì chịu  :Smile: , vấn đề cung cầu ah

----------

ga_cnc

----------


## Diyodira

Con như trong hình 4tr/con, bữa chỉ thằng em mua 2 con đầu spin gấu hơn, mâm cặp đủ, puly encoder đủ = 5tr. Hàng lúc đó mới rã nên rất mới, quay vit nhe tưng.

----------


## Nam CNC

Đó đó ông Diy này biết mua hàng nè , bác nhat son có quan tâm em nào đó , mời bác ấy 1 chầu , bác ấy đứng ra mua giúp cho , lời to

----------

nhatson

----------


## duonghoang

Mấy bác sợ rỉ sét thì cứ bôi keo rồi mỡ vào, em có địa chỉ giá rẻ, bôi vào còn thơm phưng phức, mùi mít ổi xoài đủ loại  :Smile: )





Em spam tí ^^

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Diyodira

Spin chuyển động kiểu quay tròn mà, mở của bạn quảng cáo dùng cho cơ cấu chuyển động kiểu khác, khg hợp đâu .

----------


## vanlam1102

Đi bãi gần nhà gặp 2 cặp này. chủ vựa đòi 3tr/ 1 bộ. e chưa trả giá. bác nào nhắm hốt dc e đặt cọc dùm cho. ( nhờ chủ vựa gim hàng lại, chờ các bác đến hốt )
e nhìn vô thì đoán là hàng khủng. chắc phải 86x130.
Driver thì e nhớ 2 bên hông 1 hàng transistor vỏ sắt.

Điện thoại cùi + vội vàng nên hình ko rõ lắm. bác nào rành cho mọi người xin cái hình đẹp hơn ạ.

----------


## Diyodira

Bộ này dỏm lắm bồ ơi, 1tr thôi.
Giá đó mua đồ mới sài ngon gấp mấy lần.
Thanks

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## Gamo

Em nghĩ đây là loại motor đời cũ, vol thấp dòng cao, giá 3tr hơi chát á. Giá đó em nghĩ bỏ thêm ít tiền mua bộ driver mới bên bác Nhật Sơn + motor bác Quảng/bác Nam còn có lý hơn

----------


## Nam CNC

3 tr 1 bộ em bán cho 1 bộ anphastep ASM98 về mà dùng, an toàn trên xa lộ.

----------

nhatson

----------

